# 

## gargamelll

Hej,

pojawiła się nowa płaska dachówka cementowa Braasa o nazwie Teviva. Dostępna jest od 15 marca w kolorach czarnym i grafitowy. Wcześniej myśleliśmy o Tegalicie Grafitowym ale różnica w cenie to ładnych kilka tysięcy.

Ceny katalogowe:

Teviva - 5,87 szt, 63,40 zł/m2 (10,8-11,9 szt/m2)
Tegalit - 7,96 szt, 78,01 zł/m2 (9,8-10,7 szt/m2)

Oczywiście dachówki mają różne rabaty. Tevive udaje się znaleźć za 4,15 a Tegalita za 6 zł.

Wszytko ładnie i pięknie jednak diabeł tkwi w szczegółach...

Dachówka Teviva jest jakby bardziej chropowata od Tegalitu. Teviva produkowana na Węgrzech a Tegalit póki co jeszcze w Niemczech. Tegalit ma powłokę Protegon - odbija światło i dach się nie nagrzewa (szczerze to średni to dla mnie argument).

*Ktoś słyszał coś więcej o Tevivie?*

Zdjęcia dachówek poniżej:

Teviva:


Tegalit:

----------


## Jacek Kulik

> Hej,
> 
> pojawiła się nowa płaska dachówka cementowa Braasa o nazwie Teviva. Dostępna jest od 15 marca w kolorach czarnym i grafitowy. Wcześniej myśleliśmy o Tegalicie Grafitowym ale różnica w cenie to ładnych kilka tysięcy.
> 
> Ceny katalogowe:
> 
> Teviva - 5,87 szt, 63,40 zł/m2 (10,8-11,9 szt/m2)
> Tegalit - 7,96 szt, 78,01 zł/m2 (9,8-10,7 szt/m2)
> 
> ...


Witam

Opinii dużo nie da się znaleźć na temat tevivy ponieważ jest od miesiąca w ofercie. 
Ja ją przyrównuję w powłoce do Lumino czyli Celtyckiej. 
Protegon z kolei w powłoce to prawie kopia Cisara , czyli np Baltycka. 
Różnice w cenie podobne jak w w modelach falistych. Ogólnie Protegon wyglada bardzo ładnie i się wyróżnia a Teviva wyglada normalnie.

----------


## rosik44

Witam właśnie przymierzam się do zakupu całego pokrycia dachu. Dzisiaj odwiedziłem kilka hurtowni zajmujące się tylko pokryciami dachowymi. Wybór padł właśnie na Braasa tegalit lub teviva. Oglądaliśmy  obie i różnice są dosyć spore. Tegalit z powłoką Protegon ładna, równa gładka - tylko posiadają jedną poważna wadę, mianowicie wszystkie te dachówki mają dwie wyraźne plamy. Wygląda to na nadlaną politurą w miejscu styku z drugą dachów podczas ułożenia na palecie. Nikt z obsługi nie potrafi określić czy to skaza tylko na dachówkach oddanych do ekspozycji, czy wszystkie tak mają.
Natomiast dachówka teviva posiada inną strukturę jest bardziej porowata aczkolwiek równa i prosta. dodatkowo posiada otwór na wkręt do przytwierdzenia do łaty. Ja osobiście skłaniał bym się ku tegalitowi protegon jednak tylko mając pewność że towar pełnowartościowy nie posiada tych dziwnych plam.
Plamy widoczne na zdjęciu

----------


## gargamelll

Zdecydowaliśmy się na Tevive Grafit. Za ok. 2 tygodnie wrzuce zdjęcia dachu.

----------


## PLB1517

Drugi!

----------


## PLB1517

Mój komentarz...
Dobry stosunek jakości do ceny (przy dachu 110m2 cena o 2 tys. zł brutto niższa od Tegalitu i 4 tys. od dachówki ceramicznej, np. Creaton Domino, czy Koramic Actua). Produkt jest nowy wyłącznie na rynku polskim - od kilku lat znajduje się w produkcji i sprzedaży na rynki wschodnioeuropejskie jako Bramac Tectura (u nas ta nazwa raczej by się nie przyjęła  :wink: ), więc ryzyka związanego z zakupem czegoś niesprawdzonego raczej nie ma. Uwaga - przy dachówce płaskiej (każdej) ciężko jest uzyskać idealnie gładką powierzchnię dachu. Zwracam uwagę chociażby na więźbę (tradycyjna wysycha przez kilkanaście miesięcy i zmienia swoje wymiary, ważny jest też rozstaw krokwi/wiązarów - im większy, tym grubszych łat potrzeba, żeby nie występowały ich ugięcia), czy łaty i kontrłaty (też wysychają i zmieniają swoje wymiary). Radziłbym też rozejrzeć się za ekipą, która ma doświadczenie w kładzeniu tego typu dachówki i nie będzie uczyła się za Wasze pieniądze.

----------


## PLB1517

Nowsze zdjęcia...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Mój komentarz...
> Produkt jest nowy wyłącznie na rynku polskim - od kilku lat znajduje się w produkcji i sprzedaży na rynki wschodnioeuropejskie jako Bramac Tectura (u nas ta nazwa raczej by się nie przyjęła ), więc ryzyka związanego z zakupem czegoś niesprawdzonego raczej nie ma.


Dlaczego produkt nie sprzedaje się na rynkach zachodniej europy?

I jeszcze jedno, oglądając wystawkę Brassa na dachówkach szkliwionych zauważyłem takie pajączki - pęknięcia. Sprzedawca tłumaczył, że wystawka stoi z 8 lat a w ogóle Brass faktycznie miał problem i zmodyfikował linię produkcji tej dachówki i już od kilku lat nie występują takie pęknięcia szkliwienia.

----------


## PLB1517

> Dlaczego produkt nie sprzedaje się na rynkach zachodniej europy?


O to trzeba by zapytać Braasa. Podejrzewam, że to kwestia strategii firmy, która sprzedaje produkty na różnych rynkach (różnicując ofertę ze względu na zasobność portfela przeciętnego klienta ale także jego wymagania) oraz kwestii logistycznych (produkt jest sprzedawany w tym rejonie Europy, bo tu jest produkowany).

----------


## sircula

Witam.
Chciałem odgrzać temat :smile:  Minął ponad rok od wejścia Tevivy  na nasz  rynek.  Macie już jakieś doświadczenia z tą dachówką? Poważnie zastanawiam się nad kupnem na mój daszek ponad 300 m2 . Czy ktoś kto położył ją u siebie może się wypowiedzieć? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbiggy

> Witam.
> Chciałem odgrzać temat Minął ponad rok od wejścia Tevivy  na nasz  rynek.  Macie już jakieś doświadczenia z tą dachówką? Poważnie zastanawiam się nad kupnem na mój daszek ponad 300 m2 . Czy ktoś kto położył ją u siebie może się wypowiedzieć? 
> Pozdrawiam


Dobre pytanie. Czy ktoś wie czy można tevivę układać bez przesunięcia?

----------


## Wojtko55

Ja niestety jeszcze  się z nią nie spotkałem, ale ostatnio na jakimś forum w aktualnościach widziałem, że odbywa się teraz Zimowe Dachobranie od Braas i właśnie tam do wyboru jest dachówka Teviva, więc jak ktoś się zastanawia nad wyborem to może tam zajrzeć  :smile:

----------


## zbiggy

Nie wiem na czym polega ta promocja, ale ja nie widzę jej w wycenach które robiłem przed i w trakcie. Co do tevivy to dowiadywałem się w Braasie i oni zalecają układanie z przesunięciem. Oglądałem dach zrobiony w każdym sposobie i ten z przesunięciem nie podobał mi się, ale to jest kwestia gustu, bo w zasadzie żadna płaska dachówką nie podobała mi się z przesunięciem, ale teviva szczególnie.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Tak trochę z innej beczki, bardziej chropowata dachówka lepiej zbiera brud więc częściej trzeba ją czyścić więc chyba lepiej jest brać mniej chropowatą (jeżeli ceną się nie różnią).

----------


## Wojtko55

Zbiggy w aktualnościach na ich stronie możesz  znaleźć  więcej informacji   :smile:  Ale w sumie czym częsciej widze tą Tevive na tych zdjęciach to coraz bardziej mi się podoba sam nie wiem czy na nią nie postawić bo wacham się pomiędzy Tegalitem a od teraz właśnie Tevivą :smile:  , bo u PLB1517  wygląda to na prawdę bardzo dobrze  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

W sumie, to są bardzo podobne, ale tegalit jest robiona bardziej innowacyjną technologią.

----------


## sircula

Ja już swoją tevivę mam(na składzie w hurtowni) Pierwsze obserwacje, to takie , że grafit przy niesprzyjającej pogodzie trudno odróżnić od czerni. Porównywałem z innymi grafitowymi i teviva jest najciemniejsza. Potwierdza to też filmik reklamowy Braasa , na YT, gdzie kładą dachówkę grafitową gdzieś w Beskidach :smile: . Dalej.  Z bliska nie robi dobrego wrażenia gdyż rzeczywiście jest chropowata , a co za tym idzie malowanie tej wierzchniej warstwy nie jest dokładne, albo mi się wydaje.  Na dachówce mamy miejsca z lekkim połyskiem wierzchniej warstwy(jakby pomalowanej białkiem jajka :smile: , ale także zupełnie matowe, tak jakby lakier juz nie doszedł.  Z daleka prezentuje się zdecydowanie lepiej i ufam , że na daszku będzie fajna :smile: ...Ta chropowatość nawet nadaje jej pewnego uroku i drapieżności 
Pozdr

----------


## Kendra

czy wiecie może jak reagują te dachówki ( teviva i tegalit) na zabrudzenia i mech? nie chciałabym mieć zielonego dachu za kilka lat  :smile:

----------


## Wojtko55

Właśnie Kendra dobre pytanie bo również nie wiem, a jednak zastanawiam się nad inwestycją w Tegalit ? :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Ta która jest gładsza będzie mniej porastała i też będzie się mniej brudziła.

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

Ja jade wlasnie daszek Braasem Smaragd Angaba Antracyt.

Potwierdzam te bardziej ślizgie i swiecace lakierowane bardziej sa odporne na porastanie mchem.

A brudzą to sie wszystkie prawie jednakowo do 1 deszczu

----------


## Kendra

czyli wielkiej filozofii nie ma - dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Wojtko55

No niby tak  :smile:  Jak patrzyłem dachówki betonowe od Braas tylko, że te wykonane w technologi CISAR to właśnie tam jest jakaś warstwa drobnoziarnista, która powoduje, że mech ma problem z porastaniem, ale o tych modelach to właśnie nie moge znaleźć informacji  :smile:

----------


## sircula

Witam, wprawdzie dla mnie to musztarda po obiedzie, bo ja tę dachówkę już mam na placu w hurtowni i czekam na swój termin u dekarza. Miałem małe zawirowanie i musiałem zmienić ekipę, która nie była w stanie(bądź nie chciała bawić) się w drewnianą deskę czołową bez standardowej blachy. Była  więc obsuwa na poszukiwanie takiej, która zrobi to dobrze bez marudzenia za oczywiście większą kasę. 

Przy okazji poszukiwań nowej ekipy i rozmów z dekarzami niestety dowiedziałem się, że Teviva jest ponoć bardzo krucha, co martwi mnie może nie tyle podczas robienia pokrycia, bo dekarze wiedzą jak po dachu się poruszać, ale w późniejszym czasie eksploatacji dachu. Rzeczywiście dość łatwo udało mi się złamać połówkę Tevivy.  :sad:  Macie jakieś doświadczenia z tym? Czy jest bardziej krucha rzeczywiście np od Tegalita, czy innych betonówek?
Martwi mnie to w kontekście tego , że jeden z fachowców użył nawet słynnego porównania, w stylu co się komu podoba, jeden jeździ maluchem a drugi mercedesem i oczywiście tym maluchem jest Teviva. Tylko cholera cena Tevivy , nie wskazuje na to że kupujemy malucha....


Pozdr

----------


## Wojtko55

No to ja również już nie wiem. Ilu dekarzy tyle zdań, ja natomiast słyszałem dobre zdanie na temat Tevivy. Kilka postów wcześniej również występują dobre opinie, a zdjęcia z pracy wyglądają bardzo solidnie i estetycznie, więc również nie wiem o co chodzi  :smile:

----------


## marcinek.dominik

> No to ja również już nie wiem. Ilu dekarzy tyle zdań, ja natomiast słyszałem dobre zdanie na temat Tevivy. Kilka postów wcześniej również występują dobre opinie, a zdjęcia z pracy wyglądają bardzo solidnie i estetycznie, więc również nie wiem o co chodzi


Mając do wyboru Tegalit a Tevive wybrałbym tą droższą opcje (Tegalit). Rozumiem, że kazdy patrzy na koszty, lecz warto pamiętać, że dachówka to nie szafa którą po 5 latach możemy wyrzucić z pokoju i wstawić nową. Braas Teviva jest raczej dachówką deweloperską, którą inwestorzy kładą na duże osiedla gdzie na tysiącach metrów dachu mogą zaoszczędzić ogromne pieniądze, lecz dla prywatnego inwestora który buduje swoje "gniazdko" te 2 tysiące więcej (ktoś wczesniej tak napisał) warto dołożyć i mieć świadomość, że wybrało się coś dobrego. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kendra

Ja po zobaczeniu obu dachówek "na żywo" zrezygnowałam z Braasa, Może trafiłam na fatalne ekspozycje ale po prostu obie przestały mi się podobać.  Te które widziałam były fatalnie zakończone ( nierówne), linie na łączeniach były bardzo zabrudzone, porośnięte mchem ( ! Na ekspozycji!) Takie betonowe pomalowane płyty.. Nie wiem jak długo stała ta wystawka ale mi to wystarczyło - pewnie stała długo, no ale ja dachu też nie robię na 3 lata.. Szkoda, nie szkoda... wybraliśmy inną dachówkę, która od razu nas zachwyciła.
Warto pooglądać dachówki w różnych miejscach ( wystawki, gotowe dachy) jeśli się ma taką możliwość

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Ciekaw jestem gdzie znalazłaś taką "piękną" ekspozycję  :big tongue: 
Nigdy nie słyszałem o łamliwości tevivy, ani nigdzie na forach nie wiedziałem ludzi którzy o tym piszą

----------


## Wojtko55

No mi także nie wydaje się, żeby ktoś w taki sposób reklamował swój produkt. Racja, na czymś co odgrywa tak ważną rolę w naszym "gniazdku" i ma posłużyć nam prawie albo całe zycie nie ma co oszczędzać, szczególnie, że jak widać różnica nie jest aż taka ogromna  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

nie miałabym powodu żeby Was okłamywać, tym bardziej że Braasa brałam pod uwagę na poważnie  :smile:  ekspozycja jest na Śląsku, jedna z wielu wielu w tej hurtowni ( jak widzę trochę daleko od Was) i może po prostu zaniedbana

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Możliwe, że zaniedbana, bo jednak o wszystko trzeba dbać. 
Albo po prostu na wystawę dali jakieś odrzuty. 
No ja niestety mam baaardzo daleko  :big tongue:

----------


## Wojtko55

No to ja również nie wiem co o tym myśleć,  coś smykałki do marketingu to ten skład nie ma ^^. No niestety ja także jak Jendrzej mam daleko, więc niestety nie zobaczę, ale tez myślę, że właśnie może to były odrzuty ewentualnie poprostu pojedyncze sztuki z wadą fabryczną  :wink:

----------


## KrystianMendog

Najprawdopodobniej odrzuty z linii produkcyjnej, bo i tak byłyby nie do użycia, a tak mają swoje drugie "życie". Przynajmniej firma nie była na tym stratna.

----------


## alaskrabska

Płaskie dachówki są rzeczywiście piękne, ale nigdy nie zdecydowałabym się na dachówkę cementową. Dach do dachówek płaskich ma z reguły dość mały kąt nachylenia i w takiej sytuacji woda opadowa nie będzie w stanie zmywać z dachu brudu i pozostałości organicznych. Warto wziąć to pod uwagę, bo nawet powłoki stosowane na dachówkach cementowych tego efektu nie eliminują.

P.S. jak już jesteśmy przy ekspozycjach, to proponuję porównać sobie dachówkę płaską cementową z np. dachówką ceramiczną Orea 9. Ceramika nawet z powłoką matową jest znacznie mniej chropowata i porowata niż dachówka betonowa. Nasz wniosek był prosty - dachówka cementowa szybciej się zniszczy i zarośnie. Ekspozycja niewiele znaczy - najlepiej dachówkę zobaczyć na gotowym dachu - i to najlepiej po jakimś czasie od położenia. W takim porównaniu ceramika zawsze będzie wygrywała z cementem!

----------


## KrystianMendog

alaskrabska, skąd wiesz, że nawet angobowanie lub glazurowanie nie daję zadowalającego rezultatu w przypadku dachówki betonowej? Doświadczyłaś tego na własnej "skórze", czy po prostu widziałaś gdzieś dach po paru latach od ułożenia?? Spotkał się ktoś może z taką samą ekspozycją dachówek Braasa jak Kendra? Pozdrawiam

----------


## TwojPan

> P.S. jak już jesteśmy przy ekspozycjach, to proponuję porównać sobie dachówkę płaską cementową z np. dachówką ceramiczną Orea 9. Ceramika nawet z powłoką matową jest znacznie mniej chropowata i porowata niż dachówka betonowa. Nasz wniosek był prosty - dachówka cementowa szybciej się zniszczy i zarośnie. Ekspozycja niewiele znaczy - najlepiej dachówkę zobaczyć na gotowym dachu - i to najlepiej po jakimś czasie od położenia. W takim porównaniu ceramika zawsze będzie wygrywała z cementem!


Zastanawiam się na dachówką Orea 9 w naturalnej barwie.Ktoś ma doświadczenia z taką dachówką?Tylko proszę,nie piszcie że tylko BRASS się liczy... :smile:

----------


## Mateo33

Ale porównywanie dachówki ceramicznej do betonowej trochę mija się z celem, bo wiadoma jest jednak wyższość pod względem żywotności i chropowatości ceramiki i nie ma co się sprzeczać. Ale pod względem ekonomicznym, gdy ma się ograniczony budżet to już co innego, a na pewno będzie to lepszy wybór od balchodachówki, jeżeli pozwala na to więźba. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Ojj ale chropowatość jest zależna od tego czy dana dachówka jest w jakiś sposób zabezpieczona tak jak np. protegon, który jest mniej chropowaty od innych betonowych.

----------


## Mateo33

Chropowatość jest ZAWSZE zależna od tego czy dachówka jest zabezpieczona jak bodajże protegon, z tego co wiem jest on mniej chropowaty od innych betonowych.

----------


## kjuta

> Ja jade wlasnie daszek Braasem Smaragd Angaba Antracyt.
> 
> Potwierdzam te bardziej ślizgie i swiecace lakierowane bardziej sa odporne na porastanie mchem.
> 
> A brudzą to sie wszystkie prawie jednakowo do 1 deszczu


hej,

masz może jakieś zdjęcia z pokrycia smaragdem ? czy mogę prosić o kilka ? jeststem zainteresowana tą dachówką

pozdrawiam

----------


## Janek1979

Czy te dwie dachówki wspominane wcześniej dachówki różnią się jakoś bardzo od siebie. Poza oczywiście kształtem, bo jedna jest płaska, a druga powyginana  :big grin:  Chodzi mi bardziej o trwałość ew. jakieś sposoby, w który są wykonane, a które wpływają na jakość.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrystianMendog

Musisz bardziej konkretyzować, bo trudno się domyślić albo prześledzić wątek. To powiedz o których mowa.

----------


## KrystianMendog

Hahaha, kolejny post dzisiaj gdzie nie idzie go zrozumieć, nie wiem jak on pisze, że nie wpisuje żadnego konkretu. i jeszcze dodam jedną ważną różnicę, a mianowicie trwałość która w ceramicznej wynosi około 100 lat, a w betonowej do 80.

----------


## forscher

Jeżeli nic lub nikt mnie nie odiwedzie to na moim dachu pojawi sie Barras Tegalit Cisar w kolorze grafitowym 

Pozdrawiam budujących i tych, u których pomysł budowy domu dojrzewa i nabiera coraz wyraźniejszych kształtów.

----------


## kordian1000

Czy sprawdzał ktoś jak to jest  z tym dachobraniem ?? To chyba sciema , bo ceny takie same były czerwcu , jak teraz ...

----------


## Xesxpox

orientuje się ktoś czy brass przewiduje jeszcze promocje na dachówki w tym roku?

----------


## Xesxpox

dlaczego za późno?

----------


## -robert-

Witajcie,

właśnie kończą u mnie układać na dachu czarną Tevivę z powłoką Cisar, a było kilka osób nią zainsteresowanych więc udostępniłem album z kilkoma zdjęciami jak prezentuje się na dachu: KLIK
Niestety dach brudny, a na dworze szaro, buro i ponuro. 
Ale osobom poszukującym w miarę taniej płaskiej dachówki szczerze mogę ją polecić, jesteśmy z żoną bardzo z niej zadowoleni. Zarówno z daleka jak i z bliska nie można na dachówce zaobserwować jakiś nierówności. A zewnętrzna powłoka nadaje jej fajnego delikatnego połysku. W słońcu jednak jej jeszcze nie widziałem  :smile: 

Jedno ze zdjęć w albumie prezentuje boczną-frontową powierzchnię, jest ona dość chropowata i słabo pokryta powłoką. Ale z 1-2 metrów już tego w ogóle nie widać. Taka jest każda sztuka, widać że to taka technologia i nie uznawałbym tego za wadę dachówki. Gdy leży na dachu to nie jest to żadną wadą estetyczną.

----------


## -robert-

Witaj,

tak, to z powłoką Cisar. Jeśli chodzi o cenę, to na dach 360m^2 tego budynku parterowego wyszło w granicach 32 tys wraz z rynnami (jakiś tani metal). Cena jest naprawdę okej, mam wyceny na inne dachówki płaskie no i zazwyczaj są one wyższe. Jeśli dobrze kojarzę to nieco niższa była wycena na Roben Bergamo, ale to ceramika, nie wiem jak w tym modelu z jej "płaskością", ale chyba nie za bogato.... jeśli ceramika to chciałbym M&H Piano, ale ta cena zabija...

----------


## MWM

> Witaj,
> 
> tak, to z powłoką Cisar. Jeśli chodzi o cenę, to na dach 360m^2 tego budynku parterowego wyszło w granicach 32 tys wraz z rynnami (jakiś tani metal). Cena jest naprawdę okej, mam wyceny na inne dachówki płaskie no i zazwyczaj są one wyższe. Jeśli dobrze kojarzę to nieco niższa była wycena na Roben Bergamo, ale to ceramika, nie wiem jak w tym modelu z jej "płaskością", ale chyba nie za bogato.... jeśli ceramika to chciałbym M&H Piano, ale ta cena zabija...


robercie,
Z nieba mi spadasz. Muszę w ciągu 2 tygodni podjąć decyzję i kupić dachówkę. Do tej pory miałem wybraną właśnie TEVIVA CISAR z BRAASA. Pojechałem ją obejrzeć do hurtowni, wygląda naprawdę dobrze tylko wydaje się krucha. Już na palecie były dachówki z odłamanymi całymi zamkami bocznymi, można to potem złamać w rękach. Ceramiczna tak się nie złamie. 
Pomyślałem sobie, tak musi pewnie być bo to dachówka betonowa i dalej byłem zdecydowany z powodu na  cenę i ograniczone fundusze.
Parę dni temu rozmawiałem z dekarzem to popukał się w głowę jak mu powiedziałem, że będzie kładł betonową dachówkę.
Mówił, że wszystkim odradza beton bo ma na własnym dachu i mchem mu zachodzi.

No i znowu jestem w kropce i zacząłem pytać o wyceny ceramicznych a tu wiadomo o wiele drożej!.
Czy Twoja dachówka też była krucha, że w rękach można ją było łamać?
Jestem w delegacji i nie mogę otworzyć zdjęć, mam wielką prośbę o wysłanie ich na maila, którego podaję na PRIV.

pozdrowienia,

----------


## MWM

> Ceramika też wcześniej czy później zacznie porastać. To zalezy od zabezpieczenia angoby bądź glazur, które sa na ceramicznych. Dachówki betonowe są utwardzane a nie wypalane w bardzo wysokich temperaturach, ale za to gdy będą nastawione na promienie słoneczne na dachu jeszcze bardziej się utwardzą, jeżeli chodzi o dachówki betonowe to zdecydowanie najlepsze ma własnie Braas.


Zdecydowałem się ostatecznie na TEVIVA CISAR. Będzie kładziona za 2-3 tygodnie na dachu.
Muszę jeszcze rozwiązać jeden dylemat.
Dach będzie w pełni deskowany (deski lub płyty osb)
Tu powstaje dość ważne pytanie o warstwę pomiędzy deskowaniem a dachówkami.
Mój dekarz sugeruje aby dach pokryć PAPĄ,
Natomiast dużo źródeł zaleca w takim wypadku raczej MEMBRANĘ aby deski oddychały, szczególnie, że będą z drugiej strony dopełnione celulozą jako warstwa izolacyjna.

Co o tym sądzicie albo kogo mądrego zapytać?

----------


## radetzky

Przy pełnym deskowaniu raczej nie ma sensu robić już papy, ale to też zależy kąta nachylenia połaci dachowej. Przy większym nachyleniu idzie zrobić pokrycie w ogóle bez deskowania, tylko na samej membranie. To zdecydowanie najtańsze i najszybsze rozwiązanie. Ja mam u siebie membranę Koramic przy nachyleniu dachu 35%.

----------


## Kamil_

Podbijam temat.
Zastanawiam się nad dachówką płaską Braas Tegalit...

Trochę czasu już minęło od założonego tematu.
Pochwalicie się jak u Was po paru latach wygląda?

----------


## kuba8815

Odgrzeję kotleta... Pytanie do osób które zdecydowały się na Tevivę, polecacie ??? Ja jestem w 99 % zdecydowany na nią. Z Tegalitem wygrywa nowym kolorem "Szary Kryształ" Tegalit nie występuje w takim, a jest on dużo ciekawszy niż standardwy smutny antracyt. Turmalin zniechęca mnie odkształceniami ceramiki. Teviva jest prawie idealnie płaska, na pewno dużo bardziej płaska niż cermika.

----------


## Kamil_

Ja oglądając na żywo dachy zrobione z tych dachówek odpuściłem temat bo dla mnie były bardzo Krzywe. 
 Wcale nie była to wina wykonawcy po prostu takie one są.

 Ostatecznie kupiłem Topas 13V  :smile: 
 Taki oto kompromis między płaską, a zwykłą...

----------


## pandzik

A na czym polega ten kompromis, bo nie jarzę?




> (...) nowym kolorem "Szary Kryształ" Tegalit nie  występuje w takim, a jest on dużo ciekawszy niż standardwy smutny  antracyt. Turmalin zniechęca mnie odkształceniami ceramiki. Teviva jest  prawie idealnie płaska, na pewno dużo bardziej płaska niż  cermika.


Fajny kolor, wart zainteresowania. Ciekawe jak z dostępnością.

----------


## Kamil_

Zobacz ten model to zrozumiesz jest to jakby płasko Falista dachówka  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

Każdy widzi co chce zobaczyć.

----------


## kuba8815

Mam w domu po 1 sztuce Teviva i Turmalin (ceramiczna).... i ta druga jest krzywa. Teviva, idealnie prosta. To widać nawet na wystwkach, Betonowe są o wiele prostsze od ceramicznych.

----------


## miro_86

czy ktoś już ma dach wyłożony kolorem szary krysztł ? zastanawiam się nad tą dachówką....

----------

